# VGA Driver problem for Compaq Presario Desktop PC



## rcm_123 (Aug 27, 2007)

HI, i recently formatted my Compaq Presario 3730AP Desktop PC and installed Windows Xp SP2 , but after installation the resolution of the screen is very poor and i cant change it either, i figured out that the VGA is not installed , so i searched the HP website with the product number , but that number is not in their list of compaq presario PCs and the nearest number i can get is 3670AP , 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=92543&lang=en#
here i installed the coloreal software which is there inside the 21246.exe but still no vga installed , i dont know how to solve this and i lost the cd that came along with the PC . Please help me regarding this.
Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You mentioned this is the product number, could you give us the model number?


----------

